# Shift Boot



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Sorry if this has already been done. My shift boot is worthless. It is cracking and completely falling apart. Anyone know where I can get a quality replacement? I have seen the carbon fiber one on www.southwestauto.com. I just want a fo-leather replacement.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

mine fell apart too, i replaced with one just like the SWA one, looks good, matches the texture of my leather seats


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

How do you attach the SWA one?


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

i did a little write up on another forum here is a pic


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Thanx. Thats a great photo. Any idea where I would get one thats not grapite? I don't think that it would match very well with me interior.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

just do a search online for shift boots


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I got a black leather boot with orange stitching from Ichibahn to match my shifter knob. Because the leather was much heavier and thicker than the original, I wasn't able to secure it to the trim ring like the original. Instead, I secured it under 4 bolts which hold down the inner ring down where the shifter goes into the transmission. (I'm talking a RWD car here, so I don't know how much this will help you with FWD, but here's a pic of the shifter:









Also if you go to my website and click on "Projects" on the left hand side there's step-by-step instructions and photos about replacing the boot. Again, it's on a RWD, but it might give you some ideas.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Man, you guys must row them gates pretty hard!
My shift boot is the same as it was the day I drove
my baby of the lot, November 11, 2001.


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Man, you guys must row them gates pretty hard! My shift boot is the same as it was the day I drove my baby of the lot, November 11, 2001. *


Mine has ripped *twice* since I bought the car, 12/4/2001. I'm giving the OEM part one more try under warranty, and if this one doesn't hold up I'm going aftermarket.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

GTW00 where did you get you dead pedal? I could really use one.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

here is a close up pic.










they are made by ichibahn and they are the comp series,
purchased from here: http://www.contemporarymotorsport.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

mine is nicer than yours- my boot is the AUCTUAL boot used on the SWA site with the Grant EVO knob in silver/ carbon.....lol sorry george had to say it.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Oasis said:


> *mine is nicer than yours- my boot is the AUCTUAL boot used on the SWA site with the Grant EVO knob in silver/ carbon.....lol sorry george had to say it. *


Hey girl, you've got the sexiest boot I've ever seen!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Hey girl, you've got the sexiest boot I've ever seen!!!  *


Why spank you- I will be taking it "in" a bit George thinks its too baggy so I will roll under the neck and apply another tie-wrap (aka zip tie) to it so that it looks more "fitted".


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Oasis said:


> *Why spank you- *


You're welcome, may I have another?


----------



## Gollum (Dec 8, 2002)

There is something wrong with the shift boots. Mine came loose and I asked them to show me how to reset it so I could do it myself if it happened again. The dealer said they would just order a new one. I thought this was odd, but let them replace it. The new one is now loose, after about 6 months.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I know SWA sells replacements so you might wanna check into that.


----------

